# carbing and kegging?



## whynot (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a batch ready to go, I want it "fizzy", i have a kegerator but no idea how to carbonate it, the plan will be to keep it in the keg and just tap it... I've read about keging wine (no carbonation) and some about beer but cant find specifics on this way? basiclly turning the pee into wine coolers on tap LOL..


----------



## otistechdir (Apr 26, 2014)

This has been discussed quite a bit in other posts, try a search for carbonated pee. From what I've read is sounds like force carbonation is the most common method for "fizzy pee". Best of luck with it.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

